# Help If Serrasalmus



## kido (Mar 19, 2005)

Guys need somme help..

Is it confirmed Rhom? Got it as such &#129300;


----------



## kido (Mar 19, 2005)

re attaching pic


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not an expert at IDs but appears as though it could be a Compressus.

Good looking fish!


----------



## kido (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks.. does the head shape and yellow color seem to point towards compressus?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Head and body shape, I have seen some juvy Rhoms with yellow coloration.


----------



## kido (Mar 19, 2005)

Ok Thanks


----------

